# Damals - Winter 2004-2005



## StefanS (16. Jan. 2005)

Auaauaauaaua...

Teich geschrubbt, Bambus ausgelichtet, 3 Anhänger voll Schnittgut zur Deponie gefahren, etwas am Moorbeet gebuddelt...

... aber auch Zugvögel gesehen   . Die müssen ja wohl schon wieder auf dem Rückweg sein, oder ??

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (18. Jan. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

gibts doch wohl nicht...

Nach Temperaturen um die 12-14 Grad und viel Sonne in den letzten Tagen, nun das wieder :cry: 

Ein Bild von gerade ebend...solangsam reichts


----------



## StefanS (18. Jan. 2005)

Doch, gibt's, auch hier (wenn auch kein Schnee): Schwerste Regenschauer und heftiger Sturm. Kommt wohl alles noch zu Euch.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Nestor (18. Jan. 2005)

Hi Stefan!

Jo is für Donnerstag gemeldet. __ Winden tuts aber schon seit heute abend. Schmuddelwetter vom Feinsten hier.   

Gruß Björn 



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, gibt's, auch hier (wenn auch kein Schnee): Schwerste Regenschauer und heftiger Sturm. Kommt wohl alles noch zu Euch.
> 
> Beste Grüsse
> Stefan


----------



## Kurt (20. Jan. 2005)

*zum Eislaufen zu dünn*

Vorgestern wars noch "saukalt"


----------



## Berndt (21. Jan. 2005)

@Kurt  .......zum Eislaufen zu dünn ...........

und auch zu steil  

Liebe Grüße!
Berndt


----------



## Thorsten (23. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Leuts,

kurzer Teich-Wetterbericht  

Sonne    ...leider aber sch......kalt  :?

Trau mich garnicht vor die Tür...Bild ist vom Fenster aus gemacht


----------



## Thorsten (24. Jan. 2005)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

es wird immer besser...


----------



## Roland (24. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

der Winter ist ja erst einen guten Monat alt und dann diese weisse Pracht herrlich!


----------



## Thorsten (24. Jan. 2005)

Moin Roland,

ganz ehrlich ?

Ich kann auf den Winter gut verzichten...hätte lieber schon Frühling, dann könnte ich wenigstens am Teich basteln


----------



## StefanS (24. Jan. 2005)

Auch bei uns ist für die nächsten beiden Tage Schnee (!) angesagt. Das bedeutet zwar irgend etwas zwischen 0,5 und 3 cm Schneehöhe - aber immerhin, für ein Verkehrschaos reicht das allemal . Ausserdem: Ich will Frühling ! Zwischenzeitlich war es schon so sonnig und warm, dass ich dachte, wir wären durch (denn alle Vögel sind auch schon wieder da...). Böser Irrtum.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Kurt (24. Jan. 2005)

*Letzte Nacht waren glaub ich UFO´s da*

Seltsame Kreise auf dem Teich, aber ich glaub, die kommen einfach durch Wärmeaustausch aus der Tiefenzone zustande.
Komisch nur, daß beim Schwimmteich mit 2,3 m Max-Tiefe der Schnee rund um den offenen Kreis liegenblieb, und beim Biotop innerhalb des Kreises - dafür außerhalb nix.
Die Fotos wurden letzte Nacht um ca. 24:00 aufgenommen.
MfG vom Bodensee
Kurt

für Berndt:  ich könnt ja mal versuchen, den Teich runterzufahren )
die Haselnußböschung wird mich dann schon auffangen.
Außerdem gut für die Betrachter, Halsdehnübungen sollen sehr gut sein, vor allem wenn man zu lange herumsurft.


----------



## Roland (24. Jan. 2005)

Hallo,

heute morgen sah es bei uns so aus:


gestern nachmittag habe ich angefangen die alten Pflanzen  5cm über wasserfläche abzuschneiden und habe festgestellt, dass schon alles spriesst.


----------



## Annett (25. Jan. 2005)

Hallo,

hier ein paar frische (im doppelten Sinne  )  Bilder aus Sachsen.


----------



## karsten. (27. Jan. 2005)

*27.Januar*

Hallo

außer bei Stefan und Elfriede  :? 
dürften ja alle Teichbilder zur Zeit eher in Pastell sein















* defekter Link entfernt *

auf der vorletzten Seite war mein Text dazu 8) 

ich stehe zum "CO2-Austreiben" und 
"Wasserschichtung-durcheinander-bringen"
an  MEINEM ! Teich :twisted: 

schönen Tag 



ich kann jetzt jeden Tag zu Hause Skifahren ! 

meine Hunde haben schon Muskelkater


----------



## StefanS (27. Jan. 2005)

Leider falsch   : Hier ist es seit Anfang der Woche kalt. Dauerfrost. Nachts bis -4 Grad und tagsüber wird es auch nicht mehr so "warm" dass das Eis auf dem Teich wieder schmilzt. 

Für die Nacht Freitag auf Samstag sind -10 Grad (!!!) angesagt   . Bin heute losgesaust und habe noch Kälteschutz gekauft. Muss die __ Kamelien einwickeln (wenn sie nicht schon hinne sind). 

Werde meinen Arbeitgeber verklagen - man hatte mir anderes versprochen: Ewige Sonne und Müssiggang. Gepfiffen hat's - im Wortsinne ! Na ja, wenigstens scheint die Sonne dabei.  :-x 

Grummelige Grüsse sendet
Stefan

P.S.: Ach ja, mein Bruder lebt in New York. Im Sommer schwitzen die sich durch's Leben. Jetzt hat er -20 Grad, eine Heizkostenrechnung von 400 $ monatlich und dabei noch 1 Meter Schnee. Eigentlich ist es gar nicht so übel hier  8)


----------



## Elfriede (28. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Stefan,
Eis auf deinem Teich kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen und auch keine -10°. Hast du solche Kälte in Toulouse schon einmal erlebt? Das Wetter spielt wohl zur Zeit überall verrückt, der gestrige Schnee in Spanien und die -20° in New York sind schon bedenklich. Ich hoffe sehr, dass du deine __ Kamelien retten kannst.

Auf Paros hatte es heute +18°, das ist für Januar etwas zu warm. Laut Wettervorhersage soll es jedoch nächste Woche bis auf +9° abkühlen, die durchschnittliche Wintertemperatur sollte bei etwa 14° liegen.

Hier in Tirol ist es zur Zeit eisig kalt. Trotzdem aber tummeln sich Touristen bei -20° auf den Schipisten, während ich mich lieber aus der Kühltruhe ernähre, bevor ich bei dieser Kälte mein Haus verlasse um etwas einzukaufen.

Mit lieben Grüßen und auf den Frühling hoffend
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (28. Jan. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

und ich konnte das Fotografieren mal wieder nicht lassen.
Wir haben schon eine Weile nicht mehr soviel (auch wenn es nur so 10cm sind) Schnee gehabt...

Da hab ich die Gelegenheit gleich genutzt und mal einen Ausritt im Schnee gemacht   
Leider hatte der Dicke hinterher eine leichte Krampfkolik   
Aber jetzt gehts schon wieder...


----------



## StefanS (28. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Elfriede,
hallo zusammen,

ich wollte es ja nicht glauben, aber wenn selbst in Algerien Schnee fällt und liegenbleibt...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (28. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

täuscht das, oder ist Dein Skimmer mit eingefroren?
Hoffentlich zerfriert das "Gute Stück" nicht!


----------



## karsten. (28. Jan. 2005)

*x*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> täuscht das, oder ist Dein Skimmer mit eingefroren?
> Hoffentlich zerfriert das "Gute Stück" nicht!




 ...........
:mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:    8)

[hr:914445f141]
_____________________________________________________________________


----------



## StefanS (29. Jan. 2005)

Ist richtig. Angesichts des Umstandes, Dass das Eis vielleicht 2 cm dick war und durch jetzt einsetzenden Regen schon wieder geschmolzen ist, habe ich den Skimmer gelassen, wie er war. Um ehrlich zu sein, habe gar nicht daran gedacht. War wichtiger, die __ Kamelien vor der Kälte zu schützen und einzuwickeln.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Dr.J (29. Jan. 2005)

Bei mir schaute es heute so aus:


----------



## Kurt (30. Jan. 2005)

*Jetzt wär`s Eis dick genug zum Schlittschuhlaufen*

Heute schönstes Wetter, - 10 °, einfach genießen


----------



## Digicat (30. Jan. 2005)

Heute hatten wir herrlichen Sonnenschein bei - 5 Grad aber starken Wind. Die Fotos sind vom Donnerstag, den 27.01.05.

Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Wochenanfang
Helmut


----------



## Harti (2. Feb. 2005)

Hallo!
Bei uns sind -5°C Luft und 7,5°C Wassertemp.( Dank Abdeckung und Heizlüfter  )
Kois sind putzmunter und fressen richtig gut.
(Filter ist voll im Betrieb)
Bild ist von Vorgestern.
Der Schnee ist schon wieder weg.
Hoffentlich ist bal wieder Frühling!
Der Winter kotzt mich an


----------



## tina (3. Feb. 2005)

Hi an alle zusammen,

das Eis ist seit gestern getaut, meine Bitterlinge, auch die kleinen, sind putzmunter.  Ich habe sehr, sehr viele Köcherfliegenlarven (bis zu 5 cm) gesehen und meine rote Lobelie wächst schon wieder unter Wasser !!!!
Meine Kamelie hab ich nicht abgedeckt, aber die hat auch schon sehr viele Knospen. Leider hab ich keine Digicam imo.....
Liebe Grüße 
Tina


----------



## birdy (3. Feb. 2005)

Hallo aus Österreich
Also von Fische anschaun und neuen Trieben an den Wasserpflanzen kann ich nur träumen. Mein Teich ist einfach verschwunden :cry:  nicht einmal der Wasserfall schaut heraus. Wir versinken momentan im Schnee. Vogerl füttern und Schneeschaufeln ist angesagt.
Aber so schlecht ist das ja auch nicht, die Langlaufloipen werden morgen bestimmt wieder frisch gespurt und das macht ja auch Spaß, ich freu mich aber auch schon auf den Frühling.
Liebe Grüsse
Birdy :hello2:


----------



## Thorsten (3. Feb. 2005)

Hi Birdy,

sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen... nichts für mich


----------



## StefanS (5. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Birdy,

da fröstelt's einem ja schon beim Anschauen der Fotos...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Berndt (6. Feb. 2005)

.
ein Bild aus dem Südosten Österreichs, "nur" 35-40 cm Schnee, etwas weiter nördlich hat es über 300 cm.........
.
.
LG Berndt


----------



## Thorsten (6. Feb. 2005)

Hi Leute,

ein paar Pics von heute...kalt aber sonnig 

WANN KOMMT DER FRÜHLING ?


----------



## Thorsten (12. Feb. 2005)

Moin zusammen,

kurzer Wetterbericht... 6 ° - Regen seit 3 Tagen ohne unterbrechung inkl. Sturm :cry: 

Der Überlauf arbeitet auf Hochtouren... :? 

*
Wie siehts bei Euch aus??*


----------



## StefanS (12. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

ich hoffe, das Foto spendet Dir Trost. Habe Depressionen...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (12. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

das mit den Depressionen, kann ich gut nachvollziehen  :cry: 

Bei dem Schmuddelwetter kein Wunder...


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Feb. 2005)

Moin moin,

auch von mir mal wieder ein aktuelles Winterfodo ... von gerade ebend ... Schneefall und -2°C.


----------



## Kurt (14. Feb. 2005)

*Teichfreunde, laßt doch den Kopf nicht hängen ............*

denn wir sind bereits dabei, den Winter auszutreiben.
Ich hoffe, die Bilder überzeugen Euch!!!!  Der Frühling kommt bestimmt!!!

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt

...... es geht nicht mehr solange wies gegangen ist


----------



## Harald (16. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Kurt,

ich wußte es doch..... Ihr Ösis seid alles Heiden.....


----------



## birdy (16. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Kurt
Ich glaub wir hier im Salzkammergut sollten auch so einen  Scheiterhaufen zum Winterverbrennen aufstellen.   :redhotev:   
Bei uns schneit's schon wieder 3 Tage durch, wieder 80-90 cm Neuschnee, es gibt nur noch riesen Schneehaufen und sonst nichts. Ich hoffe sehr daß dein Spruch ..... es geht nicht mehr so lange wies gegangen ist ... stimmt.
            ICH MAG NICHT MEHR SCHNEESCHAUFELN     
Liebe Grüße vom Attersee
Birdy


----------



## StefanS (17. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Kurt,

sag mal: Hilft das ?? Ich würde einen Riesen-Mega-Monsterhaufen aufschichten, mit allem Brennbaren übergiessen und abfackeln. Dieser Winter (schon wieder um null Grad heute) geht mir auf den Zwirn.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (17. Feb. 2005)

ihr Heiden !




meine Liftkarte
ist noch halbvoll !!! :twisted:    8) 

der Berg ruft !..........


----------



## Kurt (18. Feb. 2005)

Hallo!

Harald, nix nur Ösis, diesen Brauch lebt man im Süddeutschen Raum, Ostschweiz und Westösterreich!!!! 

Birdy! - bei uns hat es nicht gewirkt - da wurde sicher in einer Gemeinde 'schlampig' gearbeitet und die Hexe war nicht 'sauber' verbrannt :-((  der Winter hat uns voll im Griff 

Stefan:  den Termin hast Du verpaßt, funktioniert nur am 1. Wochenende nach Aschermittwoch - außerdem:  bitte nur umweltverträgliche Produkte verbrennen, nicht irgendwas gut brennbares draufschütten

Karsten, ich fahre auch gerne Schi, aber ich mach mir heuer keine Sorgen wegen Schneemangel - die haben dann sicher Saisonschluß, und es liegt noch jede Menge Schnee (hoffentlich nur) in den Bergen 

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## karsten. (19. Feb. 2005)

*re*

Hallo
zur Zeit sieht es so aus 






na gut so






deshalb schnall ich lieber die Ski und die Hunde an
und lass mich durch den Wald ziehen. 8) 






schönes Rest WE
karsten.


----------



## birdy (20. Feb. 2005)

Hey, Karsten 8) 
Ich hab's gewußt, ich mach was falsch wenn ich mit meinen Langlaufschiern ausrücke :razz: Ich bin nachher immer so müde  
Viel Spaß noch im Schnee
Birdy
Ps: Seit es nicht mehr  schneit bin ich ja auch begeistert von der schönen Winterlandschaft.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Feb. 2005)

*....*

Jo ... also langsam könnt der Winter ... das Eis ... etc. aufhören ... es nervt ...  *singt* "Wir wollen pflanzen sehn wir wollen Pflanzen sehn  ..... "


----------



## Thorsten (23. Feb. 2005)

Hi zusammen,

es hört einfach nicht auf...wieder Schneefall heutemorgen :cry:


----------



## karsten. (23. Feb. 2005)

*re*

Hallo Thorsten
die paar Krümel


----------



## gabi (23. Feb. 2005)

Hi Karsten,

den Schnee seh ich.   

Aber ansonsten etwas eintönig.


----------



## Thorsten (23. Feb. 2005)

tse... Karsten, dass  habe ich heute den ganzen Tag gemacht, von wegen paar Krümel


----------



## karsten. (24. Feb. 2005)

*re*

@Gabi
musst die Schneebrille aufsetzen ! 8)


----------



## Thorsten (24. Feb. 2005)

so...die "Krümel" sind etwas mehr geworden  8)


----------



## graubart48 (26. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,
*lach* da hast wirklich reichlich Schnee. n bischen hätten wir auch mal gerne.
Allerdings nur wenn wir Urlaub haben.
Im Moment warte ich auf den Frühling damit ich mit dem Teich weiterkomme.

schönes Wocheneende
Erwin ( genannt Graubart)


----------



## karsten. (26. Feb. 2005)

Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> so...die "Krümel" sind etwas mehr geworden  8)



 
jammer nich !
 :twisted: 

lang belichtet







und
geblitzt






(für alle Neuen !
zur Orientierung ,einfach auf Button "Galerie" klicken und vergleichen)


----------



## Thorsten (27. Feb. 2005)

Karsten... würde ich jammern  8)   

Heute 10.00 Uhr  -5 Grad  Sonnenschein Eisdecke ca. 4cm ... das Loch um den Belüfterstein wird immer kleiner  :?


----------



## Harti (5. März 2005)

Hi!

-8 Grad in der Nacht und 0 am Tag. 
Schnee gibts auch ab und zu.

Wassertemp 6,5 Grad und die Kois fressen gut. 

Ich habs Satt!! Ich will kein Winter mehr!

@Thorsten
Was ist mit deinem Teich?
Warum ist der so voller Algen?


----------



## Kurt (6. März 2005)

schon wieder Frühsport mit Schneeschaufel,
diesmal gab es besonders aus

sGvB
Kurt


----------



## gabi (6. März 2005)

Uuii Kurt,

da sind doch irgendwo deine Teiche versteckt.

Bei uns ist es mal wieder schneefrei und die Eisschicht auf dem Teich wird immer dünner. Zur Zeit noch knapp 1 cm an der dicksten Stelle.


----------



## Silke (7. März 2005)

*Wo ist der Teich???*

... kaum Teich zu sehen... und der Schnee will einfach nicht wegtauen.
Liebe Grüße aus dem Norden
Silke


----------



## Gabriele (7. März 2005)

*erst jammern weil kein Schnee kommt - nun haben wir ihn *gg*

Hallöchen,
nun ist es die letzten Tage ja sogar bei uns Winter geworden...

Schnee liegt und das Wintergefühl ist da. 

Da mein Duftschneeball noch rosa blüht, ist schon ein erster  Frühlingsbote da.

Ich denke, Ihr freut euch - wie ich auch - auch schon wieder auf eine schöne Sommersaison am Teich. Ein Foto stelle ich hier nicht ein, da auf meiner homepage ja jeden Tag ein aktuelles Webcam-Foto eingestellt wird.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Winter im Norden
Gabriele


----------



## StefanS (8. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich - der Frühling scheint anzubrechen. Noch nie in diesem Jahr haben die Vögel eine derartige Klangkulisse prodiziert. Und eben habe ich den ersten, (noch) einsamen Frosch gehört. Temperaturen unter Null sind auf Sicht auch nicht mehr angesagt.

Endlich !!!

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Gabriele (9. März 2005)

*Winter*

Hallo Stefan,

Du hast es gut, bei uns liegt noch etwas Schnee aber ich konnte die "Hausdrossel" , die jedes Jahr bei uns in der Thuja brütet, beobachten, wie sie den "Nest-Renovierungs-Bau" anging. Leider brütet in einer Nachbar-Tanne auch ein Elstern Paar und die bauen auch schon fleißig. Ich denke die Vögle spüren, daß der Frühling nun bald kommt. Da Elstern sich an anderen Jungvögeln vergreifen, haben wir die Erfahrung gemacht, daß viele kleine Vögel wegbleiben, wenn Elstern in  der Nähe brüten. Schade!

__ Frösche sind bei uns auf dem Eis noch keine zu sehen - habe gleich mal nachgeschaut *lach*.

Wünsche allen einen schönen Tag
Gabriele


----------



## Digicat (10. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Fotos sind von Heute früh (vor und nach Sonnenaufgang), -5 Grad, ca. 10cm Neuschnee, Steife Brise aus Nord/West.

Eisdecke ca. 15cm stark, Bachlauf in Betrieb und offen (nur Wasserfall gefroren).

Wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Nachmittag bzw. Abend
Helmut

PS.: Der Frühling kommt nächste Woche !!!!!!


----------



## Thorsten (10. März 2005)

Hallo Helmut,

super Pic´s, der Winter hat auch schöne Seiten wie man sieht ...


Ps.
Die/solche Bilder, würden sich auch gut beim Fotowettbewerb machen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. März 2005)

Bei mir geht dem Winter endlich die Luft aus. So langsam heißt es wieder: Vom Eise befreit sind Strom und Bäche (auch Gartenteiche, doch die waren wohl bei Faust noch nicht in Planung) durch des Frühlings holden, belebenden Blick. 

Sorry, nur eins von vier bildern läst sich mal wieder einspeisen. trotz Verkleinerung ist jedes mal zuviel Speicherplatz belegt.

Wenigstens soll es diese Woche endlich Frühling werden und dann werden wohl zum Ende der Woche auch ruckzuck die ersten __ Frösche wieder im Teich am poppen sein.

MfG Frank


----------



## StefanS (13. März 2005)

Hallo Frank,

wenn Deine Bilder "zu gross" sind, dann gibt es immer zwei mögliche Ursachen:

1. Entweder die Anzahl der Pixel ist zu hoch (die Breite darf 640, die Höhe 480 Pixel nicht überschreiten) - dann musst Du "Bildgrösse" auf diese Höchstwerte (Höhe _und _Breite sind zu beachten !) setzen.
2. Oder die Dateigrösse ist zu gross (>110 KB): Dann musst Du das Foto weiter komprimieren.

@ all:

Da ja spätestens für Mittwoch in Deutschland der Frühling angesagt ist, hier ein paar Fotos von heute 19.00 Uhr: Ich habe meinen ersten Sonnenbrand für dieses Jahr hinter mir. Am Teich (und auch überall sonst in der Natur) zeigt sich allerdings herzlich wenig. Allerdings balzen die Vögel, zeigen sich die __ Eidechsen und die __ Frösche haben sich heute erstmals zu einem gemeinsamen Konzert aufgerafft, um einem vorbeifahrenden Auto paroli zu bieten. Brav !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Kurt (15. März 2005)

*2 Nächte ohne Frost und tagsüber Sonne*

......  und schon schmilzt der Schnee )
Freude kommt auf!!!!
:-((  das Eis hält wohl etwas länger .....


----------



## Thorsten (16. März 2005)

Hallo @ all,

so, der Frühling ist da, 16 Grad und es soll weiter steigen   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seit Sonntag ist die Wassertemparatur über 8 Grad - heutefrüh sogar 11 Grad .

Habe gerade die Filteranlage "angeschmissen" alles läuft  ...ohne irgendwelche Verluste - alles dicht !

Ein paar Pic´s...nicht viel, ab es tut sich was.


----------



## Elfriede (16. März 2005)

Bei mir tut sich am Teich auch noch nicht sehr viel, dafür aber blüht es ringsherum. Die Namen der wilden Kräuter und Blumen hier auf Paros kenne ich leider nicht. Die Blütenpracht dauert hier auf der Insel nicht sehr lange, denn ab Mai vertrocknet sie und die Landschaft wird braun. Grün sind hier nur die Winter.

Liebe Grüße aus Paros 

Elfriede


----------



## Kurt (16. März 2005)

Hallo Freunde des Frühlings!!!

Der 1. der 3 Teiche ist bereits zu 2/3 Eisfrei. Und - siehe da, auch Leo, der __ Teichfrosch läßt sich schon blicken. 
Den Bitterlingen geht es auch gut. Einen __ Bergmolch habe ich auch schon entdeckt.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Elfriede (16. März 2005)

Meine Aussicht über die Teich-Stützmauer hinüber nach Antiparos


----------



## Digicat (12. März 2010)

*AW: Damals - Winter 2004-2005*

Servus 

Habe mal im Archiv gekramt .... Wie sich die Frühlingswünsche der User von damals und heute doch gleichen 

Erstaunlich .... 

Die länge der Winter dürften sich demzufolge nur marginal unterscheiden ....


----------



## Digicat (13. März 2010)

*AW: Damals - Winter 2004-2005*

Mahlzeit

Hmmmm .... soviele Hits ... und keiner hat ein Statement dazu ..... 

Erzählt mal so aus der Vergangenheit ... vielleicht habt Ihr ja auch noch Bilder aus dem Winter 2004/05 .... wäre doch sehr interessant ...


----------

